# Looknig for a TOP install in Southern California for Installing starting Aug/9th. --------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking for a top installer that does super clean work in Southern California. Can work on site.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

jtaudioacc.com, but he probably needs some more lead time.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wait wait wait... are you saying you are

1) looking for a top installer
2) are looking to have them start your install August 9th, next week
and
3) they travel to you and do the install wherever you are?

Pfffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

What city or county?


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

MythosDreamLab said:


> What city or county?


Rancho Cucamonga. Willing to work at a shop for a great installer within 40-50 miles which is most of So.Cal.

But they are welcome to work at my home garage.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

All the shops I have ever seen, have the Customer come to them, kinda like a Doctors office..

Try contacting my shops of choice: (1) Newport Sound in Costa Mesa and/or (2) Metro Sound in Huntington Beach... I have work done and purchased things from both places...

Cheers..


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

Audio Systems in Montclair. - I do not have personal experience with their installs but they do good work and their main tuner does great in IASCA stuff.

I concur with Skizer- if that's what you actually want, a shop to come to you on the 9th? GL...


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

Turb0Yoda said:


> Audio Systems in Montclair. - I do not have personal experience with their installs but they do good work and their main tuner does great in IASCA stuff.


Audio systems is unfortunately booked out 2 to 3 months at this point. I have a install window of aug. 9th.-aug.22nd.


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

Then good luck - A lot of installers are booked out 2-3 months from what I keep on hearing and seeing.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

You're going to get a $hit install. There is a reason the good shops are booked out. It should be self explanatory...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Even the **** shops will be booked out for a month.


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes I know it’s gonna be a hard to find. I’m just hoping to get lucky and find someone that can fit me in the schedule.


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

There’s a shop in Laverne I believe. Can’t remember their name. I’ll try to look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

Porsche said:


> work





Cisco473 said:


> There’s a shop in Laverne I believe. Can’t remember their name. I’ll try to look them up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you for your help. That’s only about 15 miles away


----------



## gwalsh (Sep 15, 2013)

Audio Systems in Montclair. Javier and his shop do outstanding work at very fair prices. My Kia Soul was upgraded by them, and the quality and results were impressive. A master tune by Yacdiel took my breath away and still does everytime time I listen....


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

socal.2fast said:


> thank you for your help. That’s only about 15 miles away


Audio dreams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

SoCal is booked for months for me, and has been since the pandemic started. I went in to my install just like the OP. Got some rando to show up whose selling point was he always soldered connections instead of wire nuts. Dude straight superglued the ports of my factory amp for some reason and I had to buy a new one. 

Your best bet is to go in person to get an estimate, and then cross your fingers that the manager thinks you’re worth his time.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tim audiotistics Victorville CA does awesome work and customization to the max whatever you desire you can look him up on Facebook to see his work awesome group of guys there.


----------



## Purpleman266 (Apr 29, 2020)

You Can try Define Concepts in Orange.... Might have a slim chance.

As far as Audio Dreams goes... Stay far AWAY from them... 
I've seen a couple vehicles from them with LC7's/LOC's feeding signal into MOSCONI processors.


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

Stay away from Audiotistics in Victorville. Those a-holes messed up my Eric Stevens HLCD by installing them upside down, damaged the horn bodies, lied to me about putting sound proofing on my door, etc. They are the biggest rip off. I even have a thread about it on the HLCD section so that people can see the carnage they did. Avoid them at all costs...they are so lucky that I didn't sue their asses for ripping me off so hard.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow never had an issue with them at all sorry you had issues with them


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah, it sucked. I put a lot of trust in them. I got a car rental for a week and I left my car there for a full week. They were supposed to put my Eric Stevens HLCD horns under the dash and Eric Stevens MB8 midbasses in the doors. They were supposed to put second skin sound deadening on the inside AND outside of my front doors. Finally, they were to connect my two amplifiers (arc audio) that were already installed and connect them to the horns and midbasses and tune it with my Audison bitOne. It was a disaster. Very disappointed. Here is the thread that shows the aftermath of the "install".

Eric Stevens HCLD and MB8 review


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

I've now heard good things and bad things about the same shop. "Audio Dreams"


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Purpleman266 said:


> You Can try Define Concepts in Orange.... Might have a slim chance.
> 
> As far as Audio Dreams goes... Stay far AWAY from them...
> I've seen a couple vehicles from them with LC7's/LOC's feeding signal into MOSCONI processors.



It seems odd but there can definately be a valid reason for doing that. I am not a fan of alot of Audiocontrol products.. but their line out converters are damn good. And if the Mosconi's ground isolation circuitry was not great then there could be a reason.. I've seen people using a Lc2i with a Dayton DSP for this exact reason. The Audiocontrol LC2i just like a Helix DSP, has a ground isolation switch that lifts the ground to prevent ground loops with multiple positions like "ISO" or "200uf" .. Mosconi does have an isolated power supply though... so it makes less sense considering the Mosconi should lift the ground itself.. It makes alot more sense with a cheap DSP...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

So it's Aug 9 today, did you start your installation??????


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

No not yet. The car is still at paint and should be finished ready to go late this week.


----------

